# Getting into (or back into) martial arts in your mid-20's? Discuss!



## Arduino_Cioran (Nov 11, 2017)

*Hello, MartialTalk. 
*
Before anything else, it feels great to be here. Been lurking and reading and finally decided to make an account.

*Question:* Is it still feasible to get into either catch or Greco-Roman or Catch Wrestling in my 20's with a dayjob? Now before we start naming variables, I'll state a few myself:

1. I have a modest 4 years of Judo under my belt from my high school days, but nothing since then.
2. It's been at least 5-6 years since I tried any training or exercise related to martial arts.
3. No injuries as of today (yet).
4. No commitments yet; will probably commit 2 days a week to training after work.
5. Competitions aren't priority. It'd be cool if I could join, but I have no qualms about missing out once in a while.
6. No Judo places where I live now - only wrestling, BJJ, MMA and striking arts (Muay Thai, Boxing).

Now, I know it's also about what style I prefer and what "feels right for me", but I'd also like to hear if anyone else here got into or back into martial arts after a long hiatus past their teenage/school years. How'd it work out for you?

I'm also more than willing to try out striking so if you have anything else to recommend, I'd be more than happy to listen up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

I started training at 46 in karate. 10 years later I'm doing fine.


----------



## Arduino_Cioran (Nov 11, 2017)

Any prior martial arts training or sports?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 11, 2017)

It depends. There is one major hurdle that people face and that is actually getting up and doing it.

So if you can master that part you should be OK. If you can't then you will have issues.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 11, 2017)

I trained when I was 18-25 years old.  Restarted at 38 (I’m 41 now).  No issues.  I’m not as flexible nor Can I recover as well, but other than that I’m better than I was back then.  It was like riding a bike.

As drop bear said, the most difficult part is getting up and starting.  It becomes routine (in a great way) after that.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 11, 2017)

At your age...no problem.
Training in any martial art is about discipline. The first discipline is to show up and train.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2017)

I started in 1969 as a 7 year old. Earned a 3rd Dan from the ITF as well as studying other arts to a lesser extent. 
Dropped out when I was about 30 because my wife objected to the amount of time I spent training. She found other things to object to, so we eventually divorced. 
Fast forward to age 48. I’m remarried and my wife suggests we check out the Tae Kwon Do program at the YMCA. I’m now a Kukkiwon 2nd Dan and Moo Duk Kwan 4th Dan. She’s a MDK 1st Dan. 
So obviously 20 is too old to restart...
Or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 12, 2017)

Honestly never understand this question....why on earth couldn't you start in your 20s as long as there's no major issues then of course you can. Really don't get why people think you can't


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 12, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Honestly never understand this question....why on earth couldn't you start in your 20s as long as there's no major issues then of course you can. Really don't get why people think you can't


I agree. It seems to be a reoccurring thread that people have this idea that martial arts is supposed to be started at an elementary school age and if you miss your window of opportunity your $#!+ out of luck. The only possible way I could see this being true would be if you wanted to go to the Olympics.


----------



## Arduino_Cioran (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll be paying the local gym a visit tomorrow noon. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 12, 2017)

Arduino_Cioran said:


> Any prior martial arts training or sports?


US Marine Corps. Military Police.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Arduino_Cioran said:


> *Hello, MartialTalk.
> *
> Before anything else, it feels great to be here. Been lurking and reading and finally decided to make an account.
> 
> ...


20's is a good start.  Think about it this way.  Ages 1-10  great start but only ages 8-10 are going the worth anything.  Ages: 10-15  Again great ages to begin, but even if you trained at 8 or 10 years, you still may not have the physical coordination or skill set.  Think of schools that have sports teams during this age.  Highschool  ages 15-18 is usually the prime time or peak for most people.   Unless they go pro, which is usually around your age.  So you are well within a good age range for learning a martial arts and still have more than enough years to reach your peak physically.     If you stay healthy through your aging then you should still be good to go well into your 40's.   You'll notice some decrease in physical ability in your 40's but you'll compensate for it by being a smarter fighter.

Most of use who are now and our 40's and older would be dangerous if we had the same mindset, skill, and approach to martial arts when we were in our 20's.  If I could be in my 20's again, I would want to keep my understand of martial arts as a 45 year old practitioner.  I say this because I'm a much better and smarter fighter than I was in my 20's.


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 12, 2017)

I started HEMA  at 31, HNIR kenjutsu at 35, and Judo at 41. I just took two golds and a bronze at our local HEMA tournament... there were only three events. I'll be 45 soon, and a lot of my opponents were in their 20's. If I can do that with my aging body that has metal screws in it, you're golden for sure. Full disclosure, I could barely move the next day. Spent it on the couch binge watching Stranger Things 2. ☺


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 13, 2017)

You'll be fine.  Just go do it.  The only trouble you may find as an adult is that a lot of martial arts programs are geared mainly towards children, so you may need to shop around a bit and see what's available to you.  But there's absolutely no reason you can't start or get back into something in your 20s!  My fiance and I own a school, and we both took that kind of path, training as kids and getting back into it in our late teens/early 20s. I'm in my 30s now and started BJJ last year; at least half of the white belts I've trained with at that school are older than me.  At our school, we have lots of adults who try Taekwondo for the first time in their 30s, 40s or even older.  One of our students started at about age 60 after seeing her grandkids taking class. There's no reason you can't meet your goals.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 14, 2017)

20's?!?!  Good grief, Sprout, you're not even done growing yet!

Yes, you can do martial arts.  Just manage your time.  Remember what it was like trying to do homework, a part time job, and Judo when in HS?  Same thing.  Most every club will have evening and weekend hours to cater to working adults.  Particularly CaCC clubs, which are almost exclusive to adult males.

Make sure you'll commit the time and go do it.

Just do it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Arduino_Cioran (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello all,

Thanks for your replies. I just got back from my first wrestling class yesterday. The sport's unreal - much more physical and geared towards sport-specific strength training than I remember Judo being. I can barely move this morning!


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 15, 2017)

I love wrestling.  The conditioning is brutal (in a great way).  It’s emphasized so much because without the conditioning, there’s no way you could keep up with your opponent no matter how good you are.  6 minute wrestling matches (3 two minute periods) were always the longest 6 minutes of my life.  I don’t think there was EVER a thought of “that period went by pretty fast.”  And I never felt like I was in good enough shape for wrestling.  I was, but no matter what you do, it’s never enough.  

All that conditioning builds mental and physical toughness.  That keep going and don’t give up mentality.  That stop making excuses mentality.  It builds character.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 17, 2017)

I started karate at ae 35 and im 39 and im doing fine and i know you will do just fine


----------



## Flatfish (Nov 19, 2017)

Started TKD at 42 and BJJ at 46


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Of course it is


----------

